# Dearborn/Detroit, Looking for 1-2 players for a Fey campaign



## halfpintgamer1976 (Jul 6, 2006)

Fantastic campaign setting in a mystical fey world where magic is not what it seems.

The fey are caught in a war between the noble Seelie and the malicious Unseelie, where the lines of loyalty, reality, and alignment are blurred. Can the adventurers toe the line long enough to determine where the true evil lies?? 

This campaign will follow the Drow War adventure path using elements from the True20 by Green Ronin, Bastion Press’s Faeries, Celtic Druids and the Tuatha de Dannan by Dominique Crouzetl to create a campaign world with a touch of classic Celtic lore and a dark fantasy twist. 

All PC’s will be fey.

This campaign is slated to begin September 29th and run every other Friday night from 8:00 pm – midnight. 

If you’re interested in more information about the world and its inhabitants give me a call at 313-717-0517 or go to: 

http://empyreanchronicles.wikispaces.com/


----------



## halfpintgamer1976 (Jul 17, 2006)

bump!


----------



## halfpintgamer1976 (Aug 3, 2006)

bump!


----------



## Jin_Kataki (Aug 13, 2006)

Rika?


----------

